# Complete Grow Room Controller



## allgrownup (Jun 9, 2008)

rather than install a bunch of sub panels/outlets/switches, etc.  i was thinking that a controller might be a better investment.

What are others using in their grow rooms and how did you set yours up....pics preferred

thanks peeps.


----------



## allgrownup (Jun 9, 2008)

holy crap!  these things are expensive.....

surely there must be a decent model that does it all and is affordable.  

i'm mainly looking to control, heat/exhaust by thermostat and co2 emission.


what brand/unit should i be lookin at?


----------

